# ASX 2007 Trading Calendar and holidays



## bigdog (23 January 2007)

ASX 2007 Trading Calendar and holidays
http://www.asx.com.au/about/operational/trading_calendar/asx/2007.htm

ASX is closed for holiday this week for Australia Day on Friday 26 January for ALL states.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 January 2007)

Thanks mate have been trying to find this for awhile now


----------



## bigdog (25 January 2007)

Reminder that the ASX is closed for a holiday for Australia Day on Friday January 26 for ALL states

ASX 2007 Trading Calendar and holidays
http://www.asx.com.au/about/operational/trading_calendar/asx/2007.htm


----------



## bigdog (10 March 2007)

*ASX is open for trading on Monday 12 March * 

Trading Day: "Open"

Public Holiday Date Applies to the following States 
VIC / TAS / SA 

ASX 2007 Trading Calendar and holidays
http://www.asx.com.au/about/operational/trading_calendar/asx/2007.htm


----------



## bigdog (10 June 2007)

ASX is CLOSED for trading on Monday 11 June and enjoy your long weekend

Trading Day: "Closed

Queen’s Birthday Monday 11 June ALL states except WA "

ASX 2007 Trading Calendar and holidays

http://www.asx.com.au/about/operational/trading_calendar/asx/2007.htm


----------



## bigdog (20 December 2007)

*ASX 2007 Trading Calendar and holidays*
http://www.asx.com.au/about/operational/trading_calendar/asx/2007.htm

Last Business Day before Christmas Day 	Monday, 24 December 	Normal trading ceases at 14:10 (Sydney time)

Christmas Day 	Tuesday 25 December 	Closed

Boxing Day 	Wednesday 26 December  Closed

Last Business Day of the Year 	Monday 31 December 	Normal trading ceases at 14:10 (Sydney time)

*ASX 2008 Trading Calendar and holidays*
http://www.asx.com.au/about/operational/trading_calendar/asx/2008.htm


----------



## bigdog (24 December 2007)

ASX 2007 Trading Calendar and holidays
http://www.asx.com.au/about/operatio...r/asx/2007.htm

*Early close today

Last Business Day before Christmas Day Monday, 24 December Normal trading ceases at 14:10 (Sydney time)

Christmas Day Tuesday 25 December Closed

Boxing Day Wednesday 26 December Closed*


----------



## doctorj (24 December 2007)

Cheers big dog - I'd forgotten


----------



## bigdog (31 December 2007)

Last Business Day of the Year 	Monday 31 December 	Close early #24

http://www.asx.com.au/about/operational/trading_calendar/asx/2007.htm

24. Normal trading ceases at 14:10 (Sydney time)


----------

